# Most beautiful venomous snake?



## burnzy

How you doin all?

Was bored so thought I'd make a post asking for your favourite venomous snakes.

Mine personally is the Green Mamba, they look beautiful, awesome colours, very quick snakes. If they weren't venomous, I'd get one in a second.

What venomous snakes are you fond of?

All the best,

Steve


----------



## loz+j

Gotta be a white lipped pit viper 4 me!


----------



## Barney_M

beauty is in the eye of the beholder. but coral cobras are rather nice


----------



## stuartdouglas

the list is long and distinguished..................

Zhaoermia mangshanensis
Protobothrops jerdoni
Parias sumatranus
Naja nivea
Bitis arietans (Lake Nakuru locale)


----------



## wildlifewarrior

This is a hard one, with all aspects of beauty i judge it as a whole rather than phyical beauty.

Like barney says, its in the eye of the beholder. I think certain things are beautiful because of what they mean to me and what they do that interests me. I think king cobras are beautiful due to there pure size.

I think corals are beautiful because of there colouration

but for pure visual beauty i would have to say a.c. contortrix. just somethuing about there 2 tone pattens:flrt:


----------



## Insley

I think the gaboon viper is a very good looking snake in a hideous way!


----------



## wildlifewarrior

stuartdouglas said:


> Zhaoermia mangshanensis


for some reason they always remind me of a mint aero chocolate bar :blush:


----------



## Thrasops

For me personally I'd be torn between any of the following species:

Any of the green mambas (_Dendroaspis viridis_, _D.angusticeps_ and _D.jamesoni_)

Boomslang (_Dispholidus typus_) - I love the bright green and powder-blue specimens. The yellow speckled form is also the dog's b*ll*cks.

_Bothriechis aurifer_ (just plain gorgeous)

_Atheris squamigera _and_ B. hispida_ (just plain cool-looking)

But above and beyond any of these is the humble Nose Horned viper (_Vipera ammodytes_) with all of its cryptic and beautiful subspecies and colour patterns - I just love them! Great terrarium animals, great appearances and easy to breed. For me these must be nigh on the perfect venomous snake.

Francis

Edit: In addendum, I'd add the mustard-yellow form of the Cape cobra and the Red-Bellied Black snake, although there are plenty more...


----------



## xxpaintxx

pit viper all the way.... or maby the eastern diamond back?


----------



## essexchondro

For me it's Eyelash Vipers.


----------



## SiUK

xxpaintxx said:


> pit viper all the way....


that narrows it down :lol2:


----------



## sharpstrain

Rhinkals


----------



## Draven

Crotalus atrox ftw!

Draven


----------



## JUJU

Eye lash Vipers for me, oh and also the Gaboon :whistling2:


----------



## metalboa

Gaboons and king cobra's for me :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Eyelash vipers and king cobras for me :2thumb:


----------



## Tehanu

After seeing some pics on CB the other day, Graeme's (Slippery42) Lake Scutari ammo :mf_dribble:

I'm beyond in love, what an incredible creature!


----------



## xxsassyminxxx

not an easy one but roughly:

_Bothriechis aurifer_ : Now i dont like green snakes but this one under uv is just breathtaking

Aspidelaps lubricus: The red and yellow just stunning and somehow ''cute''

Either Bush or Eyelash vipers because of their luminous colours and their scales just look spikey.


----------



## kettykev

As soon as I saw this I had my answer and nice to see that they have already been picked:
Copperhead
Gaboon viper


----------



## teiryklav

essexchondro said:


> For me it's Eyelash Vipers.


you got me! i like those too.
and perhaps wagler's pit vipers are nice


----------



## ScottGB

Bitis Nasicornis, bitis gaboonica, Bitis Arietans and Aspidelaps Lubricus. I can't really put it down to just one snake.


----------



## PDR

A lot of visitors ask which is my favourite snake....
I normally say “anything with fangs”
I like them all for different reasons. As they say “variety is the spice of life”.


----------



## amphib-fan1990

any cobra for e love them and one day i plan to own a few once i move out of my parents house and if i get my license granted


----------



## tokay

its a toss up for me bewteen these guys
yellow bellied sea snake 








King cobra 








Gabbon viper








Eye lash viper








Eastern diamond back 








Albino Western Diamond back









i give up...theres way too many beauties out there to be able to choose just one lol


----------



## Hardwicki

I love cobra's just for their sheer wow factor and i have a soft spot for Gaboon vipers. As far as keeping them i'll leave that to the professional, crazy peoples! :2thumb:


----------



## burnzy

Went into Aztec Reptiles today in Cheltenham and fell in love with a Copperhead they had in there. Such a beautiful snake, I want one, but I don't wanna get killed lol. I'll leave keeping venomous snakes to those who know how =]

All the best,

Steve


----------



## Captainmatt29

I do like the lance heads, they sell babies for £50 near me


----------



## pasty

There are so many good looking hots... but i do love the Gaboon and the Rhino Vipers


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

I like the Feas Viper - _Azemiops feae_


----------



## snakekeeper

Would have to be the following:

1. Eyelash viper
2. Horned viper
3. Gaboon viper
4. Rhino viper
5. Horned nose vipers (vipera ammodytes)
6. Green white-lipped tree viper
7. King cobras
8. Green mambas
9. Eastern diamond back rattle snake
10. Puff adders


----------



## snakekeeper

tokay said:


> its a toss up for me bewteen these guys
> yellow bellied sea snake
> 
> King cobra
> 
> Gabbon viper
> 
> Eye lash viper
> 
> Eastern diamond back
> 
> Albino Western Diamond back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i give up...theres way too many beauties out there to be able to choose just one lol


Love this albino rattlesnake absolutely stunning!


----------



## boids boi

eyelash vipers 4 me


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal

Gaboon or Eyelash Vipers, or the Cantil.
I so want one of those!


----------



## photographymatt

golden eyelash viper or any of the boiga sp for me the boiga cyanea is my photo(and snake)


----------



## Danny_mcr

:hmm: not an easy choice but i do love these guy's:notworthy:


----------



## Piraya1

For me, it would be 
the yellow phase cryptelytrops insularis
atheris hispidus
bitis nasicornis
Trimeresurus jerdonii xanthomelas(unsure if it still falls in the trimeresurus genus as I haven't red up much on it yet)


----------



## Piraya1

Ooooh that schlegelii pic matt is amazing!

I really must invest in a better cam for my lot


----------



## Alex27




----------



## bosvark75

*Stunning*

This would be one of my choices........... Horned Adder *Bitis Caudalis*


----------



## ipsilon

Trimeresurus mcgregori :notworthy:










God look at those beautiful scales shaped like the most perfect yellow petals, the fierce eyes, the stubborn jaw....they're just gorgeous. 

Also Ceylonese Palm Vipers are pretty awesome looking.


----------



## stuartdouglas

you mean like this?


----------



## slippery42

This is a nice clean yellow Eyelash Pit Viper


----------



## stuartdouglas

clean? you bathing your snakes now Graeme? You really do need to get out more mate!!!


----------



## ipsilon

stuartdouglas said:


> you mean like this?


Yes, that's precisely what I meant! Gawjis!


----------



## slippery42

stuartdouglas said:


> clean? you bathing your snakes now Graeme? You really do need to get out more mate!!!


Always keen on scrubbers.....oh I mean scrubbing!

The snake had freshly sloughed!!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

Yellow eyelash pit viper, coral snake and a gabbon viper. :notworthy:


----------



## xxsassyminxxx

stuartdouglas said:


> you mean like this?


u are so cruel taunting me with those photos again i want that snake!!
its so unfair


----------



## Azemiops

ipsilon said:


> Trimeresurus mcgregori :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God look at those beautiful scales shaped like the most perfect yellow petals, the fierce eyes, the stubborn jaw....they're just gorgeous.
> 
> Also Ceylonese Palm Vipers are pretty awesome looking.


I have something that looks similar to Parias mcgregori. This is my male Wetar Island Viper, Cryptelytrops insularis. One of my favourites.


----------



## DASSIE

bosvark75 said:


> this would be one of my choices........... Horned adder *bitis caudalis*


lekker!!!


----------



## Scarlet_Rain

_*My favourate is the Red-bellied Black snake, *__* Psuedechis porphyriacus

Unfortunatly due to cane toads there are not as many about, I find them extremly beautifull and would love to get hold of one, one day 
*










_


----------



## Eightleggedfreak

essexchondro said:


> For me it's Eyelash Vipers.


Same for me ,I Love the Yellow eyelash Viper , beautiful looking snake ...


----------



## Nix

Got to be either eyelash viper or bothriechis aurifer. Stunning 

Aziemops' Cryptelytrops insularis - stunner. Gorgeous looking but no hot snake is good looking enough for me to want to keep one. I am officially a wimp!


----------



## ipsilon

Azemiops said:


> I have something that looks similar to Parias mcgregori. This is my male Wetar Island Viper, Cryptelytrops insularis. One of my favourites.


Stunning :flrt: I'm a sucker for a deadly yellow snake with pretty eyes.


----------

